# Will crinone gel stop af ?



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had a 5 day blast put back on the 10th and was told to test on the 24th = Saturday.

FOr past couple of days had AF cramps and very severe backache.  Had a show of watery red discharge last night and - TMI - red gunk on the applicator when using the crinone 8% stuff last night.  Since then backache still bad and getting brown discharge.

Will the crinone stop AF arriving even if this is a BFN ?  I have called clinic but they are very slow at getting back to you and just wanted some feedback

After sobbing past couple of days now feeling numb


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, any form of progesterone support (cyclogest, crinone, gestone etc) can all hold back and delay AF sometimes.

I've used crinone before and it does cause lots of horrible gunky stuff 

Some women do get some spotting/bleeding in 2ww and early pg so hang in there and keep using the crinone and hopefully the spotting etc will stop.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cheers Minxy - hows you hun?

In my heart of hearts I know it's over, but will continue to go through the motions till Saturday I guess.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nix

I had crinone gel in my first 2 cycles and it was horrible stuff, I also had to do 2 cyclogest. The gel always came out pink, it was all 'gunky' as well. Like Minxy said any progestron can stop AF appearing. 

Good luck sweetie
Natalie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hang in there Nix hun   

As Natalie says, the crinone does seem to be pinky/peachy gunk....I must admit first time I used it I thought I had thrush but I wasn't sore so realised it was the gel   it's yukky 

I'm keeping fingers & toes crossed for you hun....have you contacted your clinic...maybe they'd advise to increase progesterone so might be worth giving them a call to check ?

I'm ok thanks for asking   Started downregging (Synarel) today so back on the roller coaster 

Positive thoughts & sticky vibes winging there way from London to you chick     
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Spoke to the clinic and they said to continue with the dreaded crinone and just hope that it stays brown, but if turns to red to call them again.  Back to waiting and hoping for a miracle I guess !  

Hope DR'ing goes Ok for you Minxy - can't wait to hear about your BFP from this cycle  

Nix.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nix76 said:


> Spoke to the clinic and they said to continue with the dreaded crinone and just hope that it stays brown, but if turns to red to call them again. Back to waiting and hoping for a miracle I guess !
> 
> *Hope DR'ing goes Ok for you Minxy - can't wait to hear about your BFP from this cycle *
> 
> Nix.


Awww thanks hun 

Just replied to your other more recent post....sending you lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes    

Take care
Natasha xx


----------

